# a pigeon's veiw...pricless!



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

so this is where the hang out.... can't say as I blame them..lol..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oops forgot me E in priceless...and spelled view wrong..


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

Photoshopped ? .... looks so


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

maniac said:


> Photoshopped ? .... looks so


no, just a good photographer at the empire state building..

http://www.pigeonmania.com/above-all-pigeons-on-empire-state-building-new-york/


----------

